

Ask HN: New portfolio page, feedback and free design offer - HackrNwsDesignr

I am working on a new portfolio page and wanted to see if I could get some feedback from the community. I have two different versions of the same concept. Curious to hear which one you like better, and what you think of the over all design?<p>A) http://yfrog.com/f/42laksman1j/
B) http://yfrog.com/nclaksman2j<p>P.S. The design examples in the first one are all hacker news entrepreneur web app projects I recently designed, if anyone is in need of design work right now feel free to ping me!
======
mryan
I prefer option A - it looks more 'real' with some example work.

